# Car Preparation??



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So anyone else started preparing their car in anticipation of the Showdown??

Pugly had her wheels off today....deep cleaned them and the arches


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

6 or 7 car shows in muddy fields to go yet
Will wait to see if i get picked to go


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> 6 or 7 car shows in muddy fields to go yet
> Will wait to see if i get picked to go


Hi Jim how are you doing lot's of shows coming up soon good luck


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Derek
Yes plenty to go and lots of mileage before the end of August ,just hope this weather gets better, sick of skiding about in muddy fields
Any how i might not get picked to go
Are you going down ,its a fair mileage for you ,200 for me and another 300 on top of that for you


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> Hi Derek
> Yes plenty to go and lots of mileage before the end of August ,just hope this weather gets better, sick of skiding about in muddy fields
> Any how i might not get picked to go
> Are you going down ,its a fair mileage for you ,200 for me and another 300 on top of that for you


Hi Jim aye weather been terrible you will have to get a Landie, just back from trip to goodwood Festival of speed and south of France 2200 miles on the motor so not sure if will head down to the show. So a fantastic Lotus Cortina at goodwood but not as good as your one Jim


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What happens when you get down there btw after driving 300 odd miles?
I mean whats the procedure for the prep before the show?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> What happens when you get down there btw after driving 300 odd miles?
> I mean whats the procedure for the prep before the show?


No fancy trailers and air bubbles for Jim good old elbow grease and AG Aarron


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I mean as a whole Derek, myself included...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> I mean as a whole Derek, myself included...


Sorry wrong track Jim will keep you right


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Just got to hope its a nice day ,we must be due some soon
Other wise its lieing on my back in the car park


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

cortinajim said:


> Just got to hope its a nice day ,we must be due some soon
> Other wise its lieing on my back in the car park


Aye Jim we are due a decent week of weather soon fingers crossed


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

If I drive down my cars gonna be an absolute sh!tbox by the time I get there


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tempted to get some wolfs 'the mask' for this show lol I'm not in any comps or anything, but we All wanna show off don't we


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there on the Saturday probably helping setup....Off up to Luton on Sunday for the PH Sunday Service at Vauxhall.

To be honest once you get it clean and the right products on any dirt from the drive to the show should be easy enough to remove.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I will be there on the Saturday probably helping setup....Off up to Luton on Sunday for the PH Sunday Service at Vauxhall.
> 
> *To be honest once you get it clean and the right products on any dirt from the drive to the show should be easy enough to remove.*


Hmm I disagree, no way would I be driving 300 odd miles and the car will still be clean, well clean enough to enter in to DW show n shine any way.

It would definitely need a 2BM wash and seeing as there will be no facilities for that I'm out!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Errr there is Aaron there is a wash bay being set up....

I draw your attention to the following post.....

Wash Bay at Waxstock


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> Errr there is Aaron there is a wash bay being set up....
> 
> I draw your attention to the following post.....
> 
> Wash Bay at Waxstock


sorry Nick I wasn't aware mate.

So, is this only for the arrive & shine or or is this also for the showdoen that im currently in for?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No it will be for all of us....not sure on the logistics...I would imagine a time slot and numbered ticket system to stop any arguments.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> No it will be for all of us....not sure on the logistics...I would imagine a time slot and numbered ticket system to stop any arguments.


Cool, I'll look forward to more updates on this then.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

The Wash Bay will only be for the main Arrive and Shine for logistical and legal reasons - Autosmart are running this from 7.30am on the Sunday and the 16x show down cars will already be in position by then. There will be up to 200 cars in the Arrive and Shine and just 16 for the Showdown.

Showdown cars will have more prior prep and more prep time - effectively a whole day. We will ensure there is a water source for 2BM washing on the Saturday set up day but there will be no jet wash (although we are still looking into arrangements). We may be able to get a detailer to jetwash cars early on the Sat if demand was great enough. Otherwise we would suggest a Mobi washer, ONR or careful 2BM.


----------

